# Italian links



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I made some sweet Italian links today. I need to work on the size as they are to big.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

cant tell bout the size cause there is no reference but those oughta smoke up real good.:thumbup: did you get that casing from academy? they were sold out the last time i was in the prattville store.

jack


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

No sir I had ordered them off line.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> cant tell bout the size cause there is no reference but those oughta smoke up real good.:thumbup: did you get that casing from academy? they were sold out the last time i was in the prattville store.
> 
> jack


Hahaha! That's cause I buy all the natural casings whenever I go in there.


----------

